# Considering Gravel riding with my Cannondale Supersix Evo Disc



## Mergetrio

Just picked up a 2017 Cannondale Supersix Evo Hi-Mod Disc and really love the overall responsive ride I get from it.

Since, there's more room for wide tires due to disc brake use I'm considering putting 28mm gravel tires on my extra wheel set. I don't think I could go wider, maybe 30mm.

Question: Any thoughts or experience on using a "race" bike on gravel in so far as geometry, frame design and strength, etc.? Would there be any undue challenges both to the gravel riding experience?


----------



## Marc

It is all about the surface. How dry it is. Dirt or aggregate on top, and how packed it is. 28mm....I wouldn't do it unless the surface is very dry and hard-packed.


For comparison, out here on our pea-gravel country roads....28mm wouldn't even get you out of the parking lot.


----------



## Mergetrio

Marc said:


> It is all about the surface. How dry it is. Dirt or aggregate on top, and how packed it is. 28mm....I wouldn't do it unless the surface is very dry and hard-packed.
> 
> 
> For comparison, out here on our pea-gravel country roads....28mm wouldn't even get you out of the parking lot.


What's an ideal tire width for mixed dirt and loose granular gravel? I wouldn't ride in wet conditions?


----------



## Marc

Mergetrio said:


> What's an ideal tire width for mixed dirt and loose granular gravel? I wouldn't ride in wet conditions?


Looser pack, you'll want some tread, beyond simple tire width. 28s probably would be a bare minimum IMHO, something more CX like (tread and 35mm) better-which you probably cannot fit. With inadequate tires pay much more care in corners, off-cambers especially.

People around here make do on 23s/25s on the rails/trails around here...not something I'd enjoy-but people do it.



I keep semi-slicks on my gravel/touring rig in 700x40-45mm. I've been playing with lots in that size class to find something for 50/50 paved-road/offroad use. Seeing the goldilocks tire of decent cost, long-wearing on pavement, and decent traction on unpaved. My sticking with that size class is in large part because even the paved roads are awful here. I end up much less fatigued on 35PSI 700x40-45 than I ever was on a my roadie with 700x23-30mm


----------



## Finx

There is more to riding gravel than wider tires.

Most gravel bikes have a fairly relaxed geometry. This makes them more comfortable on long, rough rides, and also makes them more stable on sketchy decents. 

You can ride any bike you want on gravel, and many people use road bikes for this, but you will sacrifice some handing stability and comfort and compliance with the race bike.


----------



## Mergetrio

Thanks for sharing your experience and knowledge - very helpful!


----------



## Mergetrio

You made an important point regarding comfort and compliance ... my race bike would definitely be less compliant and comfortable, but go what extent is the question. Unless I get a bike like Cannondale Slate with a lefty fork shock which would seem most ideal.


----------



## Matador-IV

That bike will be fine. Dont over think it. 35ish tires would be ideal. get the 28 for the rear, if thats all you can fit. Consider a larger size for the front. With the added volume at lower pressure it'll be more stable off camber and cornering. It takes practice to get comfortable/confident riding on unpaved roads. Its fun! enjoy!


----------



## Mergetrio

That's a great suggestion. Will find out how wide I can go in the front. Thanks.


----------



## Rashadabd

FWIW, I try to incorporate as much gravel riding as possible into every ride I do and I do it all on my Trek Domane SL and it works just fine. Currently riding on 32mm tires, but planning to move to something 33-35mm tires and wider wheels like the Reynolds ATR 700. I can see the benefit of wider tires (40mm+/650b) every once in a while, but what I have is more than adequate most of the time.


----------



## Crank-a-Roo

Extra tire clearances make cleaning easier!!


----------



## Jay Strongbow

Mergetrio said:


> What's an ideal tire width for mixed dirt and loose granular gravel? I wouldn't ride in wet conditions?


It still "depends".

Getting traction on a steep incline and bombing down the other side is entirely different tire need wise as compared to flat(ish) riding. 
Body weight as it relates to how low you can go with PSI and bike handling skills are also a factor. And of course "mixed" and "loose" means different things to different people and in different regions.

I recently tried 40mm tires at 35 PSI on an extremely challenging course (both for it's steep grades and horrible road conditions) and it was a dream compared to having done the same last year with 32mm. I'm not the world's best or confident bike handler though. A few of my friends who are great bike handlers were just fine with 30 to 34 tires. I would not have been. I would have made if fine but with a lot of white knuckling. 

Trial and error basically is what you need to do. 33mm is probably a good place to start. You might be shocked by how much a little file tread helps traction and how little it slows you down on asphalt.

Same goes for the bike. You might be fine with race bike handling. Maybe not. Personally I 'got by' on easy gravel roads with a pure race bike but getting a bike with much slower handing if what made getting off the asphalt a true pleasure.


----------



## PaulSculler

Did you try gravel riding on your super six? If so what tyres did you manage to fit?


----------

